# String Length per Pound of Spool



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

For BCY 452X
Approximately how many feet come in a 1/4# spool?
1 lb spool?

For BCY 8125
Approximately how many feet come in a 1/4# spool?
1 lb spool?

I can't seem to find this info anywhere


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

According to the paperwork I have from BCY:
452X 1/4#-700 feet and 1#-8800 feet.
8125 1/4#-500 feet and 1#-8200 feet.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Iriquois, if there is 8800 ft to the lb. , then for a 1/4 lb wouldn't it be 2200 ft?
Or am I missing something, I just figure that 4 ozs of the same material would be 1/4 the length of a lb.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Iriquois, if there is 8800 ft to the lb. , then for a 1/4 lb wouldn't it be 2200 ft?
> Or am I missing something, I just figure that 4 ozs of the same material would be 1/4 the length of a lb.


I only put what was on the BCY paper, maybe I missed something too but under approx. ft/lb for 452 is 8800 waxed and then under spool size is 1/4 lb. and 700 ft. Must be spool size and not 1/4# size. Try getting in touch with them to clear it up, web site is bcyfibers.com or e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

IroquoisArcher said:


> According to the paperwork I have from BCY:
> 452X 1/4#-700 feet and 1#-8800 feet.
> 8125 1/4#-500 feet and 1#-8200 feet.


I agree with Spotshooter

700 x 4 = 2800 not 8800??
I do know now that BCY advertises 452X as 8800 feet per pound.
500 x 4 = 2000 not 8200??
Again I know now that BCY advertises 8125 as 8200 feet per pound.

Fuzzy math


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Actually I do think that if they advertise it as 8800 ft per pound then it would be. Just thought that then a 1/4 pound spool would have 2200 feet on it. I dont know , I couldnt find where they say how many feet on their 1/4 pound spools but the pound does say 8800 feet. :noidea:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

BCY 452X Strand Notes

1/4 lb Serving Spool lengths
2200 linear feet is on one spool. This equates to 1200 inches of 22 strand string or 1100 inches of 24 strand string

Empty ¼# spool weight = 492.8 grains
22 strand string weight = 1.466 grains per inch
24 strand string weight = 1.600 grains per inch

I have found these numbers to be fairly accurate. By weighing a partial spool, I can usually determine if I have enough string material on a spool to construct the number of strings I want.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Again, sorry for the confusion, but the 700 ft. for 452X I put is for a spool size (the ones that are about the size of the serving spools) and not 1/4#. We only get the 1/4# (only once got the 1#) and I must have had a senior moment (doctor would say it was a seizure) and if I remember right the spool sizes aren't available anymore?? Again, get in touch with BCY to make sure. Bye.


----------

